#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  Which is the best Sri Lankan online site for selling products?

## Bhavya

In last decade, e-commerce trades have grown up on average 19% per year worldwide, far quicker than offline sales. Over the last few years, eCommerce in Sri Lanka has grown at a remarkable rate. The e-commerce thrive is causing a sudden explosion of attentiveness in the sector. In addition to the various local eCommerce sites, many companies are hopping on the trend as well. A majority of such traditional companies have not even had their own company website up until now and eCommerce will actually be their first taste of what the world of Internet and eCommerce can offer. Can you guys tell me which is the best Sri Lankan online site for selling products?

----------

